# Wundverschluss an Bäumen



## Anja W. (6. Okt. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

der Herbst ist da und die Baumschneiderei beginnt.

Wir haben einige __ Tannen und Fichten von den unteren, zum Großteil trockenen Ästen befreien müssen. Einen dickeren Ast habe ich leider schon im Frühjahr absägen müssen und das gab natürlich hinterher einen ordentlichen Harzfluss. 

Früher hatte ich für die Apfelbäume im Schrebergarten einen Wundverschluss aus dem Gartencenter. So eine dunkle Paste. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass man das nicht mehr macht, da es den baumeigenen Verschlussmechanismus verhindert. 

Wie haltet Ihr das? Im Winter kann der Baum ja selbst nicht verschließen. Im Zeitalter des Borkenkäfers ist das ggf. kontraproduktiv. Nicht, dass die __ Käfer im Frühjahr schneller sind, als der Baum..

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Anja,
ich pinsele immer mit dem Wachs über größere Schnitte, egal, welche Jahreszeit, und was für ein Baum... . Deinen Gedankengang kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich habe mit Baumwachs gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn die Rinde am Stamm rundherum gelitten hatte. 
Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass ein Wundverschluß zu den Schnittzeiten von Laubbäumen/sträuchern eher weniger nötig ist. Bei Nadelbäumen könnte es tatsächlich so sein, dass ein Wundverschluß eher kontraproduktiv ist (ich will ja nicht, dass er an genau dieser Stelle wieder austreibt).


----------

